# Injecting....



## Laura22 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just curious-

Is it still OK to inject in the tummy when pregnant??


----------



## rachelha (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes it is still fine, although it does take a bit of getting used to. The baby is well wrapped up in there. 

I actually try to make sure I have my bolus injections in my stomach as they are absorbed quicker.  Fortunately the baby now moves most after eating rather than before, so I can inject without my stomach moving!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hiya,

Yep - I injected in the tummy with both babies!   Guess you just get a feel for injecting away from the lumpier bits


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 16, 2010)

I have stopped.

I did it the other day and i got a huge bruise, that was sore for days, and still hasnt gone.

If you can i really would.

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 16, 2010)

Another question answered. Thanks girlies!

I went to my doctor today. Got the 5MG Folic Acid prescribed, being referred to a midwife and after a quick maths test from when my last period started, doc thinks I'm 4/5 weeks and due middle of April  xx


----------

